
IPhone 4 may be Apple’s Vista perhaps, but show me Microsoft’s iPhone - Techobucket
http://www.techflix.net/latest-apple-iphone/microsoft-exec-iphone-4-may-be-apple’s-vista-–-perhaps-but-show-me-microsoft’s-iphone.html
======
pedalpete
I think the author is missing a few key points.

The author says 'iPhone 4, flawed as it may be, is also (in my opinion) one of
the most advanced and beautiful pieces of electronics ever made'. But
Microsoft doesn't make 'pieces of electroics' with the exception of a few
devices recently which the author points to as shining examples Surface,
ZuneHD, Xbox 360.

Microsofts iPhone is Windows and Office. Consumers don't gush about it because
everybody has it. Same way we don't talk about great air or water. These are
things that people use all day every day and as long as it works, we don't
complain. When it fails (Vista) then we're all up in arms about it. Windows 7
is a really nice OS. But my computer isn't a Windows 7 computer. It's a
gateway. It happens to be running Windows 7 but that is not how I identify it.

If you have an Android phone, you probably don't say it's an android. You say
you've got a nexus one, or HTC desire or whatever.

For the most part, it seems we don't create the same attachment to non-
physical things as we do to physical things. This is where Apple has always
had an upper hand and used it VERY well to their advantage.

If you look around most coffee shops, people get the feeling that everybody is
on a mac. Mac's all look the same. So even if you have 10 people with
computers - 1 dell, 1 acer, 1 lenovo, 1 toshiba, 1 asus, 1 sony, 1 toshiba, 3
macs. It appears as though most people are on mac. but in reality, most of
those people are on windows (ok, maybe 1 or two on linux).

What bothers me most about the iPhone 4 antenna issue, isn't that there is an
issue. Stuff happens, and people still love the phone. It was more the initial
message coming from Apple that it wasn't their fault, it was yours. And if it
didn't work, it didn't matter, the customer was holding it wrong, or the
customer didn't buy a protector for it.

Personally, with almost all Apple products I've bought (with the exception of
early ipods), I've felt that the company is constantly over promising and
under-delivering, and then it isn't their fault, it's mine. There must be
something wrong with me if my Mac is slow/loud/whatever.

------
protomyth
Windows 3.1 perhaps or Windows NT if you want the business perspective.

~~~
byoung2
Word, Excel, DOS

